# Start of my pellet stove



## jerl77 (Nov 26, 2016)

Got my pellet stove  last week 
Made my pad today 
Ordering all my pipes Tomorrow 
Going to order the wall stone for the back walls Monday 
Need to pick title for the top of the pad 
Any pics of yours guys ? 




This is the stone I am using for the back walls 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 26, 2016)

Was going to use this company for the pipe 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 27, 2016)

i'm sure it's gonna look great when your done. how do you plan to run the exhaust


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

Plan to come out of the stove straight up and make a left and out the side of the house


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 27, 2016)

ok good, was hoping you were going up then out, gives you more flexabilty if you ever wanna switch stoves


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

Can't go straight out 
I have a cape style house and don't want to look at a 20 foot tall chimney lol


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

Got the hearth pad done today 
Ordered all my black pipe 
And got the rock wall rock in the house 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

Replacing the wood with metal trim just need to make it and weld it at work this week 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lookin good


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

Backup battery needed? I don't want smoke in the house I would only need the power to shut the stove down until I get my generator hooked up 
You think it's worth having ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 27, 2016)

It sure don't hurt to use a UPS.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 27, 2016)

What size you think I would just want it to safely shutdown the stove 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 27, 2016)

I would go at least 1000  VA, 1500 VA if you don't mind spending the extra money too buy you more time


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Great thanks for you help so far 
I will get one before I get it running


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 28, 2016)

Tile looks good...  Make sure you get your cords out of the way and position the hearth to it's final position.  Don't want to add more weight and then try to move it around!


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

It's getting there all cords will be moved to other outlet behind the tv 
Going to need some help moving this thing 
Ordered the pipe 
Any tips to installing the pipe and Thimble? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice 
But I want to see the pipe in the house come up the wall about 4 feet and then 90 degrees out of the house.
Any tips on going thought the wall ? 
Do I insulated around the thimble? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Got my pellet stove  last week
> Made my pad today
> Ordering all my pipes Tomorrow
> Going to order the wall stone for the back walls Monday
> ...




Do you plan to still use those baseboard heaters? Blocking them like that at the bottom where they draw air by convection can be a fire hazard. The units can over heat. Also dirt and dust can accumulate as well and would be difficult to clean. Personally I would remove them completely, however perhaps disabling them so they can't get turned on would be wise. ie: lock out breaker.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes the baseboard will be used when the stove is not on there will be some room between the baseboard and stove hearth. And those are water filled baseboards I use here in ny 
Was thinking about re looping them but that is a lot more work lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Yes the baseboard will be used when the stove is not on there will be some room between the baseboard and stove hearth. And those are water filled baseboards I use here in ny
> Was thinking about re looping them but that is a lot more work lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




They are radiators then, I thought they were electric. In that case you will be fine, perhaps a crevice tool for the vacuum as dirt will get back there.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

What about smoke coming into the house when the power goes out ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> What about smoke coming into the house when the power goes out ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




If you install the exhaust of the stove straight up then natural draft will help prevent this. Mine goes out the wall then up 6 feet.  Also you could get a UPS which would only work if you are home as it would die with the stove still running if you weren't.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

I guess once I get it fired up I can pull the plug and see what happens lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Very nice
> But I want to see the pipe in the house come up the wall about 4 feet and then 90 degrees out of the house.
> Any tips on going thought the wall ?
> Do I insulated around the thimble?
> ...


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

I am going to have the up pipe in the house 5 feet then shoot it out the side of my house I don't want to look at that pipe on the outside of the house 
And I love the look of the black pipe inside 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I am going to have the up pipe in the house 5 feet then shoot it out the side of my house I don't want to look at that pipe on the outside of the house
> And I love the look of the black pipe inside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




That's fine. Plus a little more heat from that pipe (it does get quite warm) will stay in the house. Just watch your clearances to soffit, upstairs windows etc. There is a gap inside the thimble between the thimble wall and the pipe. I filled mine with roxul insulation as where I live it gets very cold and without that I would have condensation issues. Roxul does not burn so it is fine to use for this. Also carefully sealed the thimble face plate on both the inside and out.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Great see now where getting some where thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2016)

Up and out almost never has smoke in house,unless hard wind hitting the house on that side,while power went out.I see no mention of on OAK?Also,if you have never cut into a wall,reccomend ask a friend who has for advise/help.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 28, 2016)

A oak will be installed 
Cutting into the wall is easy part 
Mounting and sealing the thimble is where I am confused 
Some say our insulation right up to the thimble 
Others say leave that space open so the thimble can breathe


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2016)

most thimbles need/require a box framework.Most do not allow insulation in the airspace around where the pipe slides through,will be listed in the instructions.


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> A oak will be installed
> Cutting into the wall is easy part
> Mounting and sealing the thimble is where I am confused
> Some say our insulation right up to the thimble
> Others say leave that space open so the thimble can breathe




You want insulation right up to the thimble all around. leaving a gap is only a heat loss plus you will have condensation issues when it gets cold. The purpose of the thimble is to keep the hot pipe away from any combustible part of the wall.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like you are going to use duravent,so non-flammable insulation is approved,such as rockwool.Mine has none,as the space around the pipe is my oak.


----------



## rona (Nov 28, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> It's getting there all cords will be moved to other outlet behind the tv
> Going to need some help moving this thing
> Ordered the pipe
> Any tips to installing the pipe and Thimble?
> ...


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the great help


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 3, 2016)

All pipes came yesterday 
Love the black pipe 
Took off three days next week to get this thing going .


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stocking up on pellets


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stone wall is up 
Looking for barn wood for a mantle


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 4, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Stone wall is up
> Looking for barn wood for a mantle
> View attachment 189430


looks good so far..
should have built my own but too lazy..lol
paid a few bucks for this one


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

I enjoy building stuff lol


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rum and power tools 
lol


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tonyray said:


> looks good so far..
> should have built my own but too lazy..lol
> paid a few bucks for this one



I really like that hearth pad, and leaves an intact floor if it ever gets taken up.

can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 4, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> I really like that hearth pad, and leaves an intact floor if it ever gets taken up.
> 
> can you tell me where you got it?


I bought it from my stove dealer here in Pa..pricey but I paid 145.00
I'm sure one can get a variety of pads from any heart shop or online..
they are a standard stove accesory... for example:
https://www.northlineexpress.com/hearth-pads3.html


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lookin great


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

It's getting there 
Wife is really happy so far lol 
Temps are drop here in New York should be running by Friday can't wait 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 4, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Stocking up on pellets
> View attachment 189420


that aint pellets,thats cat litter!!


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 4, 2016)

pellets come by the ton!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 4, 2016)

More to come


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 4, 2016)

Try as many different pellets as you can and see what burns best for your set up.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 5, 2016)

I bought 4 different kinds the other day to do that 
See what works the best


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wall done 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Stove came in wrong looks like have to wait other week 
Ran the fresh air vent 
Just need pipe and we are good to go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 8, 2016)

Stove or stove venting?  Hearth & wall looks good!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ran the fresh air intake today 
Waiting for the exhaust pipes


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 8, 2016)

Exhaust came in but order was wrong?  You just have "stove came in wrong" up above so you had me confused...


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes sorry the company sent the wrong size exhaust pipe


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## MButkus (Dec 9, 2016)

A pellet stove uses a different way of exhaust.  Having the chimney going up a few feet may give you zilch protection if the stove goes out with pellets burning.  The exhaust is not up but behind the fake brick ziz zagging back there. 
The UPS of 1000 or 1500 AH will go for a couple hours (they draw little power) so enough time to shut off the feed.  The fancier UPS models have a mode to show how long they will last depending on the drain it is running.  If you are away, out of luck.  The UPS will die when the batteries give out.

I'd plug that TV into that UPS  too !


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Upgraded all my window moldings today to match the  rustic look I am going for.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 9, 2016)

The new molding looks more like the "1903" house we used to have ... Craftsman movement in architecture.  The molding on that house was mixed original on doorways and new on windows.  I redid the window molding so it all matched.

You're looking good!  Not worried that the TV is that close to the pellet stove?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you I am going for the crarftman / rustic look 
Yes I am worried about the tv 
But I only have one other spot for it 
When the Christmas tree goes to the curb it will go there and see how it looks


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 10, 2016)

Off topic but the "1903" was dated due to the child's math homework I found in the wall.  Explain that to the teacher ... but really the house ate my homework  House was balloon construction 1-1/2 floors and devoid of any insulation behind the plaster and lathe.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn that's cool 
I have I thing for old houses 
Not to many left where I live 
Sucks


----------



## ohbix (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful work!  I am jealous when I see  open floor plans.  I have 12 x 15 rooms w/ 6'4" doorways that are only 28" wide.  Hard to move air.  Lake Girl, cool - this house too is 1.5 stories and balloon framed.  Had the walls stripped, sheathed, and blown in insulation added two winters ago.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 10, 2016)

ohbix said:


> Beautiful work!  I am jealous when I see  open floor plans.  I have 12 x 15 rooms w/ 6'4" doorways that are only 28" wide.  Hard to move air.  Lake Girl, cool - this house too is 1.5 stories and balloon framed.  Had the walls stripped, sheathed, and blown in insulation added two winters ago.


Hope you added fire stops between floors!  (see what happens when you live with a firefighter for 30 years)


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Paint going on today


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok done 
3 coats of trim paint
Paint the brown tomorrow 
And I am done 
Just need the stove pipe and we are good to go 






Now the question of the day 
Will I be drinking wine or rum ?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Went with the wine


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 10, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Went with the wine
> View attachment 189929



What started as a weekend project is now full blown renovation :D

that TV looks like it should be ok where it is. How far is the side clearance for that stove? (It will be in the manual)


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have about 3 feet from the stove 
The stove says 8 inches lol


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 10, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I have about 3 feet from the stove
> The stove says 8 inches lol



You should be fine. When you get the stove running feel with your hand from time to time the side of the TV and the furniture it sits on to be sure.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

I think it will be fine 
But never had a stove so this is all new to me ..


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 10, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Ok done
> 3 coats of trim paint
> Paint the brown tomorrow
> And I am done
> ...



With the stairs there like that and the extra opening into the kitchen you should have no problems moving heat around. I have a similar open layout and I put a ceiling fan in there and it helps shift more heat.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

I hate ceiling fans I was thinking about getting those door way fans to blow the heat around or a small fan


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 10, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Went with the wine


Couldn't have been a horrible day!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Lol 
Just finished the bottle 
Turned out to be a great day. 
Wish I had the pipe to fire this thing up


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Got the pipe i have been waiting for on saturday
and ITS WRONG AGAIN
I FEEEL BAD FOR THE PESON I GET ON THE PHONE MONDAY MORING !!
this is now the second time they sent me then wrong pipe
the invoice says the right one but the idiot  that packed it i guess don't give a s!!t


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

So question 
I am installing a wall thimble 
Cut the hole in the wall do I put insulation around the thimble that sit in the wall ? 
Or do I leave I air gap in the wall ?


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 11, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> So question
> I am installing a wall thimble
> Cut the hole in the wall do I put insulation around the thimble that sit in the wall ?
> Or do I leave I air gap in the wall ?




Insulation, use roxul as it doesn't burn. You never want un insulated voids left in outside walls in a cold climate its a recipe for mold and condensation. Also seal the thimble plates inside and out well.


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 11, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Got the pipe i have been waiting for on saturday
> and ITS WRONG AGAIN
> I FEEEL BAD FOR THE PESON I GET ON THE PHONE MONDAY MORING !!
> this is now the second time they sent me then wrong pipe
> the invoice says the right one but the idiot  that packed it i guess don't give a s!!t



What is wrong with the pipe they sent, was it the wrong size?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

So fill the void in the wall with that insulation right ? 
I ordered a 36 inch pipe sent a 24 inch


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Was thinking about fill the space with the great stuff fire blocker foam


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 11, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Was thinking about fill the space with the great stuff fire blocker foam



Not sure what that is, it would need to be rated as non combustible.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

http://greatstuff.dow.com/product/fireblock.htm


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> Not sure what that is, I have never used it. It would need to be rated as non combustible.



The data sheet on that product indicated it will burn if exposed to open flame or sparks. Now if there was open flame or sparks outside the thimble you got bigger problems anyhow. Not sure how to advise about using this. Personally I would go with the Roxul.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok 
I will get the roxul 
That was easy lol 
Thanks for all your help you guys and girls are making this very easy for me


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Any tricks for the thimble 
Mounting on the outside 
I have vinyl siding and was going to cut it and install j channel to make it look nice


----------



## ohbix (Dec 11, 2016)

That's how mine is; J channel around the thimble, sealed w/ silicone.  What stove do you have?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Eglander 25 pvd


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Any pics ?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok got all the pipe I need 
Tomorrow is the big day 
Cutting the thimble in and should have it fired up 
Can't wait 
Wish me luck 



Pipe placed where it will sit


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 16, 2016)

Good luck, we want pics of ignition


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

This is what it looks like outside right now 
Lol


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 17, 2016)

perfect reason to get that puppy hooked up and running


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok thought the wall


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

What do is seal this with


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 17, 2016)

My thimble came with a gasket.  Since that is too old now, used numerous wraps of the high temp silicone tape to close off the opening.  I didn't want to use RTV as I didn't want that much difficulty if I need to pull it.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok here we go 
All turned out well 
Fired it up


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

She is perfect


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## rich2500 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sweet, congrats


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Worked out nice 
I guess I did it right the house is not on fire yet lol


----------



## cecil_archer (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice work! Enjoy the warmth. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep 
How long does it take to burn off the oils and etc from the factory that they put on it ?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Burning 4 hours strong 
Love this thing 
I don't smell smoke or the other smell anymore 
Any real way to test the flue leaks ?


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 17, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Burning 4 hours strong
> Love this thing
> I don't smell smoke or the other smell anymore
> Any real way to test the flue leaks ?




At night when it is dark just turn off the lights in there and use a flashlight to check. Any leaks you will see. Plus even with small ones you will smell it, especially on startup. I had several pin leaks with mine back there and I was able to find them.

The oil/paint smell should go away after a few hours. Try running the stove hot for awhile with some windows open and that will cure most of it in short order.

I really like how you ran your pipe up on the inside then out, looks better outside and you will get a bit more heat inside as that pipe can get quite warm. If I had to do it over I would have done that with mine.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

I used the pellet vent pro pipe 
With the orings I don't think I have any leaks just wanted to make sure 
I am really happy the way it came out


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 17, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Worked out nice
> I guess I did it right the house is not on fire yet lol



Looks like a good install, you shouldn't have to worry even leaving it on and going to bed. Only issue I can possibly see is the heat will dry out that Christmas tree faster which will make a mess with fallen needles.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

I am still worried about leaving it on 
I just bought 4 nest smoke and co2 detectors maybe when I get them hooked up I will leave it on 
Until I trust it it goes off 
For now


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 17, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I am still worried about leaving it on
> I just bought 4 nest smoke and co2 detectors maybe when I get them hooked up I will leave it on
> Until I trust it it goes off
> For now



I was the same way with mine but now that I have been using it and know what it will and will not do it doesn't bother me anymore. I do inspect it regularly even the outside pipe but there has been no issues. These things are designed to be safe. Only issue I know of ever happening is creosote buildup from extended dirty burns/poor operation but that is rare and those pipes are designed to take the heat of a chimney fire which would ruin them but they will take it. That is the purpose of that thimble as well. Without the thimble if there was a fire in the pipe it could ignite the wall.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 17, 2016)

Good point 
I think in a week once I get use to it I am sure it will be on 24/7 lol


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Took all the black pipe apart again and sealed with black rtv 
I know they have orings but makes me feel better 
Letting dry and test for leaks tonight


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 18, 2016)

You could have used high temp silicone tape on the seams ... that way you can get it apart easier for cleaning.

Looks good enjoy the heat!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

All sealed 
Fired up checked with flashlight and candle 
I think I can rest now 
4 co2 detectors and 7 smoke detectors 
I think I am good lol


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 18, 2016)

Likely a little overboard on the CO and smoke detectors but a whole lot better than not enough or none!  You'll get over the newbie jitters soon and laugh at yourself.  We've all been there at one point.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lmfao 
More the better in my book 
Going to try to leave it on tonight 
Try I said 
Lol


----------



## Vognorth (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Lmfao
> More the better in my book
> Going to try to leave it on tonight
> Try I said
> Lol


I didn't sleep well the first night we left ours go 24/7.  But then I remembered that last time I had the front cover off my gas furnace and saw the inferno going on in there, and I got over it pretty quickly.  With the fire and CO detectors you'll be fine.  Enjoy the heat and satisfaction of the install!!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

I will in time 
Just have to get use to it 
I love building it and designing it 
I think it came out perfect 
Thinking about other one in my master bedroom lol


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bought my self a little toy to clean it today


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone use this to transfer the heat around the house 
Goes in the wall


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just gotta tell yourself it's installed properly the stove is a sealed unit so the fire can't get out of the stove and if something does go a miss the stove will shut itself down. Now sleep tight and enjoy the warmth.


----------



## Vognorth (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I will in time
> Just have to get use to it
> I love building it and designing it
> I think it came out perfect
> Thinking about other one in my master bedroom lol


Enjoy - the install looks awesome.  I still grin every time I fire ours up for the season, and we've had it 4 years now.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have been reading about the settings on the stove I cant imagine fine tuning this thing I will be the only house in January with all the windows open lol


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Anyone use this to transfer the heat around the house
> Goes in the wall
> View attachment 190705



I use one of those to transfer heat from the woodstove in the basement to the main floor. Works well.


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I have been reading about the settings on the stove I cant imagine fine tuning this thing I will be the only house in January with all the windows open lol



That was me the first week of mine, had both doors open at times as I made it way too hot in here.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lol when do you think the paint curing smell goes away ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> I use one of those to transfer heat from the woodstove in the basement to the main floor. Works well.



Is it quiet?


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Lol when do you think the paint curing smell goes away ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Took a couple of days for mine, as on a high heat setting you would still get a bit of a smell.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Great 
Thanks for all your help guy and girls 
I am truly glad I found  this  place


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Is it quiet?



There should be specs for it indicating how loud (dB). I connected mine with a motor speed control (like a rheostat but for motors) so I could turn it down as I didn't need it full blast, plus at full it was noticeable as far as noise but turned down was almost silent.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

I put a small fan in between rooms and it made the other room very comfortable


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> I put a small fan in between rooms and it made the other room very comfortable



Your open layout will help with that too, the heat will move into the kitchen and up those stairs nicely. If your intention is to try to reduce (or eliminate) furnace use you should be able to nicely.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Upstairs is 79 right now lol
My house is very open 
Working out very nicely 
Have not heard the oil burner kick on at all today 
Loving it


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 18, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Upstairs is 79 right now lol
> My house is very open
> Working out very nicely
> Have not heard the oil burner kick on at all today
> Loving it



There is threads of others who use their stoves as primary heat but have it set up so the oil furnace will still run occasionally in cold weather. Is oil expensive where you are?


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 19, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Thinking about other one in my master bedroom lol


Not allowed in bedrooms


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Not allowed in bedrooms



My parents had a small woodstove in their master bedroom, but there was a large space for it to be used safely. Never had an issue.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 19, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> There is threads of others who use their stoves as primary heat but have it set up so the oil furnace will still run occasionally in cold weather. Is oil expensive where you are?



Oil is about 2.50-4.00 bucks a gallon 
Just hate filling a 1000 gallon tank up 
To keep the house at 65 all winter


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 19, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Oil is about 2.50-4.00 bucks a gallon
> Just hate filling a 1000 gallon tank up
> To keep the house at 65 all winter



Mines a 250 and it pains me. Last year I only paid .93 a gallon! This year 2$


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok noticed the glass is getting black  in the stove 
Any ideas ?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 19, 2016)

The smell is just about gone too


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 19, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Ok noticed the glass is getting black  in the stove
> Any ideas ?




Sounds like you will need to trim your settings, perhaps raise the low air. There are others on here with these stoves that can advise better. Also there is a burnpot hack for this stove where you block the two air holes under the burn plate with Hillman plugs. Many have done this to force more air through the burn plate to get a better and cleaner burn.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> Sounds like you will need to trim your settings, perhaps raise the low air. There are others on here with these stoves that can advise better. Also there is a burnpot hack for this stove where you block the two air holes under the burn plate with Hillman plugs. Many have done this to force more air through the burn plate to get a better and cleaner burn.



Great I will do some research tonight on it 
Thanks


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok found the holes closed them up and wow the pellet ash is a lot better but I think I lost some heat from the stove 
I did switch pellets too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 23, 2016)

All is going well 
Love the stove
Looking to test some other pellets this weekend 
Try to get some more heat out of it


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 23, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> All is going well
> Love the stove
> Looking to test some other pellets this weekend
> Try to get some more heat out of it



Try as many brands as you can, it seem tedious but it is a great was to get to know how your stove runs with different kinds of fuel. Ideally you should be able to burn just about anything providing you understand how to trim the air and fuel feed settings. Obviously however finding a pellet that burns well without fiddling is a bonus.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 23, 2016)

Going to a pellet supplier tomorrow going to get some pellets


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 23, 2016)

Does anyone run a fan on top of the stove to get the heat away from the stove ???


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 24, 2016)

yup I do, works good in my open floor plan


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)

What one do you use 
One made for a wood stove ?


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 24, 2016)

no it's just a small all metal fan from wal - mart


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)

You put it right on top of your stove ?


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)

Got two bags to try 
Soft and hardwood mix


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 24, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> You put it right on top of your stove ?



If the top of your stove gets hot enough that you cannot touch it then I wouldn't. Mine doesn't get that hot and I could do that.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 24, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> You put it right on top of your stove ?


yes on the hopper lid, did so with the PDVC when I had it also.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)

Glass cleaned 
Vacuumed
All ready to go nothing like a warm fire on Christmas 
Marry Christmas everyone


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## jerl77 (Dec 28, 2016)

All is great with the stove 
Going to leave it on tonight for the first time 
Any recommendations on Settings?
Settings during the day speed fan six feed 5 keeps the house around 73


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 28, 2016)

trial and error on the settings, on nights it's not real cold you could probably keep those settings, on colder nights you may have to bump up those settings. gotta try it out and find what works best.Or hook it up to a thermostat and use the higher settings then when it reaches temp. it will idle down.


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ok stove was left on all night 
Didn't sleep one bit lol 
Still getting some black on the glass 
I think the door gasket is leaking 
Will test tomorrow 
But a have to say I love not hearing the oil burner come on lmfao 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 30, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> trial and error on the settings, on nights it's not real cold you could probably keep those settings, on colder nights you may have to bump up those settings. gotta try it out and find what works best.Or hook it up to a thermostat and use the higher settings then when it reaches temp. it will idle down.



With me it is the other way around, if outside is above freezing then even with the stove on idle it gets way too hot. Only solution is turn it off before bed.


----------



## FirepotPete (Dec 30, 2016)

jerl77 said:


> Ok stove was left on all night
> Didn't sleep one bit lol



You have now paid your dues and are an official member of the staying warm, tinkering, flame watching brotherhood!! Congrats!!

Very nice install! I also run a small fan on top of my hopper. It's a small 11" x 11" Sylvania box fan. When using additional fans around the house to move air, keep in mind that hard blowing isn't always the best. Try using a low setting that softly moves the air. Everyone's house is different but I find a gentle breeze seems to mix the air better.

Enjoy your new toy! You will be watching it as much as the TV for quite awhile!


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> With me it is the other way around, if outside is above freezing then even with the stove on idle it gets way too hot. Only solution is turn it off before bed.



That's why I say trial and error.gotta try different things and see what works best for each application..


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 1, 2017)

32 outside 
73 inside on low 
God I love this thing


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 5, 2017)

Insurance company is coming to inspect the stove Saturday 
I live in ny do I really need to do it ?


----------



## FirepotPete (Jan 5, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Insurance company is coming to inspect the stove Saturday
> I live in ny do I really need to do it ?



No. You can also hook up 40watt speakers to a 500 watt amp. They will work for a while on low but sooner or later they will smoke.

If your insurance company wants to see it, make sure you have the manual with the install specs with you.

If they question anything look in the manual, make them write down everything they want changed and their reason for it. If it goes totally against what the manufacture states then you need to contact your local building code people AND someone higher up in the insurance company. Or if not changing anything get a letter stating it's approved by them.

Some of these insurance inspectors and code people have little experience with pellet stoves and are likely to try and not approve to error on the safe side for their own sake.

Bottom line is to cover yourself, insurance won't pay if they don't approve it.


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 5, 2017)

I called them to ask if I had to change anything on my policy 
I don't know New York law
Do I really need them to look at it ?


----------



## FirepotPete (Jan 6, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> I called them to ask if I had to change anything on my policy
> I don't know New York law
> Do I really need them to look at it ?


Every city, town, state is different, same with insurance companies. Your municipality may or may not need to inspect. Your insurance company may or may not want to inspect. Or both might want to see it, or not.

Again, bottom line, you called them (smart move) to make sure you were insured, now they want to see it. I've seen your pics, I wouldn't worry about it, it looks very professional and I'm sure will pass, or if not it will just be a small item to work out.


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, you do want your insurance company to come out and look at it.  When I first install mine, they came out and took a couple of pictures and said everything was good.  I think that my premiums went up $10 per year for having a pellet stove.  When I installed the pellet boiler and contacted them, they said that they didn't need to come out again and that it was covered as well.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks like I pass the inspection for my insurance company 
No rate increases too 
He was impressed with my installation [emoji3]


----------



## FirepotPete (Jan 8, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Looks like I pass the inspection for my insurance company
> No rate increases too
> He was impressed with my installation [emoji3]


Take pride in it, it does look very good in the pics.

Interesting observation about the insurance inspector being impressed with your install.

A couple of years ago I ran into an old school chum. He is now an insurance adjuster/inspector. I brought up my pellet stove to him. He said that the ones he is most impressed with were ones installed by the owners, not pro installs.

He said that while the pro installs were usually good enough to pass, he found that owner installs were superior, more pride taken and the little extras of a bigger pad, greater clearances than needed were usually only done by owner installs.

He said he finds it frustrating in municipalities were zoning doesn't permit owner installs. He rejects more pro installs than owner installs. He's tried talking to zoning admins about it but they are set in their ways and will not budge on the subject. He feels like I do that a lot of this is just protecting contractors in the area. Work for them that could easily be done by a home owner. Bureaucrats and their friends is what it comes down to, as many zoning personnel have backgrounds in construction and know a lot of the contractors.


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree 
Homeowner take more pride in everything they do
Just my feels on that


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 18, 2017)

Little update 
Dealing with the glass turning black in a day or two of running 
Other than that it's working perfect 
Keeps the house nice and warm 
Any ideas on the black glass problem ?


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 18, 2017)

Put in clear glass? Hardy har! Lookin good , bonus with no rate increase!


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 18, 2017)

I replaced the door gasket last week didn't help 
I have a window gasket that I will install Friday 
Maybe that will do it


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 19, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Little update
> Dealing with the glass turning black in a day or two of running
> Other than that it's working perfect
> Keeps the house nice and warm
> Any ideas on the black glass problem ?




Perhaps someone with this stove can advise on how to increase airflow as I think that might be your issue. If the stove is burning correctly then there should not be any black buildup or creosote forming in the firebox or exhaust.


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 22, 2017)

I adjusted the air coming in this morning right now it's looking good and warm let it run for the next couple hours and see what I get 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 22, 2017)

Installed new window glass gasket 
Adjusted the door and the pellet storage door 
Cleaned all blowers and oiled all bearings 
Flame looks a lot better and I am not smelling the smoke smell on start 
It was very faint before and now nothing 
Maybe there was a leak ?


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 22, 2017)

The flame is looking a lot better 


It's full and going to the top 
Maybe I had a leak ?


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 23, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> The flame is looking a lot better
> View attachment 193285
> 
> It's full and going to the top
> Maybe I had a leak ?




If you could smell smoke then yes you did. There should not ever be any combustion products getting out of the stove into the room under normal operation. Probably one of the vent pipe joints had a pin hole leak and has since been blocked by flyash. There is a tape product you can use to seal these joints if you suspect a leak. Using a flashlight in a dark room can help find them if you still have any.

What bearings did you oil and how?


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 23, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Installed new window glass gasket
> Adjusted the door and the pellet storage door
> Cleaned all blowers and oiled all bearings
> Flame looks a lot better and I am not smelling the smoke smell on start
> ...




Was this not a brand new stove, why did you feel you had to change these gaskets?


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 23, 2017)

Was a brand new stove 
But was stored for a year before use 
Only thing I could thing of lol 
I oils the bearing on the exhaust fan 
Room fan 
And pellet argers


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 23, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Was a brand new stove
> But was stored for a year before use
> Only thing I could thing of lol
> I oils the bearing on the exhaust fan
> ...



Did your fan motors have ports to accept oil?


----------



## jerl77 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes and the bearing is exposed on one end 
It throw some oil in there once a month


----------



## jerl77 (Feb 10, 2017)

Getting 14 hours at setting number 5 on a hopper 
Is this good ?


----------



## UpStateNY (Feb 10, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> View attachment 191195
> 
> Got two bags to try
> Soft and hardwood mix



Awesome install nice job.  I saw the photo of North American Pellets and brought back bad memories. Lets just say you can do significantly better than North American Pellets.   Way better in fact.   Been burning pellets since 2008.   North American Pellets are the worst pellets I have burned in my stove.  There is so much ash it looks like its snowing.     Sorry to be negative but wanted to let you know before you go out and buy a ton of this crap.


----------



## jerl77 (Feb 10, 2017)

Only bought 2 bags lol


----------



## jerl77 (Feb 10, 2017)

What pellets you burning ?


----------



## UpStateNY (Feb 10, 2017)

I burn Cleanfire Pacific pellets, which are a soft wood.  The softwood is easier/quicker to start with auto ignite and less ash.   I just went 5 weeks before having to clean and dump the ash bin.  With North American Pellets its every 2 weeks.  I think I get a better more efficient burn overall with these cleaner pellets.    I don't have a truck so the best I can do is pick up 20 bags a trip if I go fetch other cheaper pellets from HD or Lowes. I get the Cleanfire Pacific pellets  delivered from woodpellets.com  Yeah they are more expensive but it saves tons having them delivered.  Tons of moving them 3 less times that is.    Twice to get them in the SUV and once out of the SUV plus gas and my time.  Hey its not for everyone.  But its what I do. 

http://www.woodpellets.com/productdetail.aspx?zip=12498&brand=CSG5&qty=2


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 9, 2017)

Well it was my first year with a stove and it was a great one 
I will be shutting it down any day I am glad winter is over but can't wait until next year nothing like naps on the couch in front of the warm stove .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (May 11, 2017)

So the heating season is coming to the end 
So sad I really enjoyed the stove 
But now it's time to make it better 
Any ideas on upgrading the fresh air in take??
This is what I got now


----------



## HD4Mark (May 11, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> So the heating season is coming to the end
> So sad I really enjoyed the stove
> But now it's time to make it better
> Any ideas on upgrading the fresh air in take??
> ...


The OAK we have came from the manufacturer. The only difference looks like ours is black so it matches the stove and pipe and it has a flange made for it. I'm sure you can make some kind of cool flange and paint the hose black. Outside ours has a box it attaches to with slots for air intake. i thought that would be great to keep birds out but not bugs so I cut a piece of stainless steel screen and put it inside the box.

I can post some pictures if you like.


----------



## jerl77 (May 11, 2017)

Please do when you get a minute


----------



## HD4Mark (May 11, 2017)

jerl77 said:


> Please do when you get a minute


Here ya go. Made me dust back there though.


----------



## jerl77 (May 11, 2017)

Lol nice wonder if I could hard pipe it


----------



## jerl77 (May 11, 2017)

New flooring today I am doing


----------



## bill3rail (May 12, 2017)

Nice Job, did you take video or stills of hearth pad construction?  We love your pictures!

Bill


----------



## jerl77 (May 13, 2017)

I think I have some


----------



## jerl77 (May 13, 2017)




----------

